# Dean Lister Highlight



## Andrew Green (May 21, 2006)

He's fightin in UFC 60, but I imagine a lot of UFC fans hadn't heard of him till Tito picked him as a coach.  Well, here's Dean doing what Dean does


----------



## FearlessFreep (May 21, 2006)

I misread the subject as "Dave Lister" and had a completely different idea what this was all about....


----------



## terryl965 (May 21, 2006)

Looks like he know what he is doing.
Terry


----------



## Cruentus (May 21, 2006)

OK....I used to be able to get Utube clips. I updated my computer, and now I can't without trouble. Any suggestions?


----------

